

Raw SQL Backups on Heroku - perezd
http://blog.derekperez.com/post/453472206/sql-backups-for-heroku

======
0nly1ife
Is this solution better than using RDS?

~~~
perezd
Its not really the same...this is just a useful tool for backing up your
locally stored database to S3. Its not a replacement database.

